
Facebook Sells Data to Advertisers - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/opinion/facebook-data-privacy-advertising.html
======
mtgx
> _Facebook 's claiming that it is not selling user data is like a bar’s
> giving away a free martini with every $12 bag of peanuts and then claiming
> that it’s not selling drinks. Rich user data is Facebook’s most prized
> possession, and the company sure isn’t throwing it in for free._

A decent analogy to make it easier to understand what Facebook is doing.

